# Commentary on Genesis



## duke

So what are the best modern commentaries written on Genesis?


----------



## fredtgreco

John Currid's is the best evangelical, reformed commentary. IT is not hyper-technical, but is very useful. I know John, and he is solidly reformed and very evangelical.


----------



## JohnStevenson

I would recommend my own notes (they don't cover the entire book) posted at http://www.angelfire.com/nt/theology/genesis.html -- if nothing else, there are some good charts posted there.


----------



## Learner

Robert C. Harbach wrote an excellent commentary called : " Studies in the Book of Genesis " . It is over 900 instructive and spiritually uplifting pages . The book received a favorable review in the Banner of Truth magazine . Harbach was with the PR Church . I was given my copy as a gift by a PR man in November of last year . A number of PR Church books were given good reviews in the Banner of Truth .


----------



## govols

The website http://www.monergism.com has a ton of great stuff.

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/commentaries.html

I enjoy going here. Too much stuff ! Can't read it all. Arghh.


----------



## crhoades

Check out: G. Charles Aalders, Genesis (Bible Student's Commentary), Zondervan, 1981. (2 vols.)
if you can find it.

Description:
English translation by William Heynen. Originally published in Dutch as "Korte Verklaring der Heilige Schrift" by J. H. Kok, Kampen, The Netherlands. This is the first volume (only) of a 2-volume conservative, evangelical, Dutch Reformed commentary on the Book of Genesis that is highly regarded for the outstanding quality of its biblical exegesis & exposition. Unfailingly helpful & rich in insights into the text.. A monument to devout Continental biblical scholarship. Out of print. Highly recommended.


----------



## duke

Has anybody read Robert Godfrey's "Gods Pattern for Creation"? I am reading it at the moment and find it stimulating even though I am more inclined to the 6 literal days for creation.


----------

